# Burton Custom X vs. Flying V



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

They're going to feel significantly different from each other. One will be much looser and squirrelly under foot than the custom, which is still full camber charger. Might want to demo some different camber shapes before going way from your beloved custom x.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd say if you want something for groomers and pow check out the Burton Landlord or the Flight Attendant.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I would love to have a flying v in my quiver, but I guess I am oldschool and still love camber much of the time. Especially out here on the ice coast, but I have tried the other alternatives a bunch of times out west and still actually enjoy the custom x in powder and soft conditions. My custom x still has some life left in it and will probably get another when my edges are completely destroyed. Similar experience to you..been riding since early 90s.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

the custom x is quite a burly board so transitioning over to a flying v will be significantly different, you will lose a lot of the stability that the custom x has.


----------

